
“Ad Astra” and Former Poet Laureate Tracy K. Smith - apollinaire
https://blogs.loc.gov/loc/2019/10/ad-astra-and-former-poet-laureate-tracy-k-smith/
======
lm28469
> if you are one of those people like me who stays to watch all a film’s
> credits

Sometimes I do, I almost left the cinema two times during Ad astra though,
such a painful movie to watch.

